# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > آموزش: مقاله- اصول و قرار دادهای نام گذاری در .NET

## ali.aghdam

وقتی به مستندات .NET و برنامه های تجاری نگاه می کنیم متوجه یک نظم و  استاندارد خاص میشیم که از اون برای نام گذاری
اسفاده می کنند ولی این  استاندارد چیست و مستنداتش کجاست ؟

بنده با جستجو های که انجام دادم  و توسط راهبردهای MSDN  تونستم حدودا این مستندات رو یکجا جمع آوری کنم  ولی باید بگم که هنوز کار برای کامل شدن داره ،شما دوستان عزیز می تونید در  تکمیل کردن این مستندات به بنده کمک کنید.

فایل مربوط به مستندات  رو می تونید از اینجا  دانلود کنید.

----------


## ali.aghdam

لیست مستندات بروز شده است:)

----------

